# Crazy Facebook photos and story



## cement (Jan 9, 2016)

Lock up your pets , kids and your adults!!!! 



http://www.mygc.com.au/viral-photo-shows-monster-snake-lurking-in-gold-coast-forest/


----------



## Burgo89 (Jan 9, 2016)

Can't pick it but something about the photo has me leaning towards fake.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got some here that are around that length. Looks like I'll have to start feeding them children and small adults (run out of family pets)...lol


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks semi-believable... Lol. 

Decent looking one too. Would make a great guard too.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm pretty sire it's genuine. In fact my brother-in-law lives at Tallai and sent me a photo of one he caught about the same size that had eaten one of his chooks and he let in go in the scrub behind the Gold Coast on or about the same day this one was found. It looked very similar to this one and had a lump in it from the chook that was about the same size.


----------



## Virides (Jan 10, 2016)

To help people to figure out if an image is fake or not, use this site - http://fotoforensics.com/ (you can upload an image or the image's site address)

As an example here is the image where I edited the skin on the fat portion of it (I made it obvious to check the results btw) - http://fotoforensics.com/analysis.php?id=4befdcb8034bbda88fdbff00250049b343b762a2.635400&show=ela

You can either hover over the image or see the comparison beneath, see where I have edited the blue/black pixelation area is kind of white. This shows up editing which differs from the compression of elsewhere.

Here is the original - http://fotoforensics.com/analysis.php?id=7c02deee4ccf148514e9488dc1710efe589e6737.238095&show=ela

In this one you can see all the data is uniform with no whiteish blob areas.

The only problem with this method is if the edited image has been edited then created into a new file and not just saved over the top. This website helps find inconsistent uniformity in the data. Making a new file basically refreshes this data. But you would have to understand this to take advantage of it and most who edit images like this likely don't know of this workaround.


----------



## Newhere (Jan 10, 2016)

It's all about perspective, look at the size of the leaf at the base of the tree, now imagine that leaf compared to the animals head.

I picked up a coastal on the side of the road for a photo and had the same thing happen due to the way I was standing and the angle of the photo, makes the snake look twice the size of what it actually was.


----------



## arevenant (Jan 13, 2016)

^^^ this, It's probably closer to 2.5-3m...


----------

